

Us government wants data that google "accidentally" collected - mrmang
http://www.politico.com/news/stories/1210/46641.html#ixzz18jRjvC00

======
jonburs
The headline seems a bit inaccurate. Blumenthal is currently Connecticut's
Attorney General, and while he was elected to the Senate in Nov he doesn't yet
speak for the US government (and often times that terminology is used to refer
to actions of the executive branch, not Congress).

The article states that there are open FCC investigations into the matter, but
not that the FCC has requested any data.

